# Oats substitute



## wulfson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all

Can anyone suggest a substitute for oats in a gainer shake? They have a bit of a chemical reaction in me stomach and when I rip one off during the middle of Downton Abbey the missus gets the hump and gives me ear ache. I thought maybe rice pudding.

Mick


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Buy rice flour mate, so easy on the guts and cheap as dirt too.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Why are you watching Downton Abbey?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

My missus shifts her weight from one ass cheek to the other, then blows a long one out with her face screwed up.

Funny thing about women, they never admit to farting but us fellas are proud of it.

This is after she eats rice. She's ok with wheat or oats.

Anyway, the point isn't what a dirty skanky ho she is (although she is). The point is that maybe you could try switching from/to wheat/rice/oats. May work for you.

Also, if you like oats, try changing brand. There's dozens of types of oats out there.

Any Aldi stuff does me in but I get no problem with rolled or steel cut from Tesco.

PS - if she ever reads this, I aint gettin no oats!

:crying:


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Buy rice flour mate, so easy on the guts and cheap as dirt too.


what about white Wheat flour all-purpose?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Arc said:


> what about white Wheat flour all-purpose?


Not for me personnaly as I use rice flour because it is gluten free and easily digested.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Not for me personnaly as I use rice flour because it is gluten free and easily digested.


but do you think would it be continent?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Arc said:


> but do you think would it be continent?


Continent?? Eh?.... Do I think it could be used instead of rice flour or oats? Not a clue


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Ground Rice / Cream of rice is a good substitute


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

chips


----------

